# Who runs a staggered setup!?



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

My post from audiworld. Asking both forums!!! : )
Seriously considering going with a staggered setup for this coming summer season. I know that we need to run the same rolling diameters so I have taken that into account when selecting wheel/tire sizes and have a few options I figured out below.
Things I'd like to have in my setup:
1. Decent sized sidewalls (nothing over 40 though) due to ruff NY roads. I don't plan on driving my car anywhere near the city but I would NEVER run a 25mm profile that's retarted. 30 & 35 I will consider as options.
2. 17" & narrow front tires. I hate how my car handles with 18" wheels but love how it looks in the back. Figure I can get a raked effect and maintain good turn-in as well.
3. 9/10" rear wheels essential with 255/275 rear tires. Just for look. Guess this will give addded grip.
I know there's an understeer/oversteer chart and I'm changing A LOT here so there would be many factors. This is all just a though (and the way I'd like my car to look as well) we will see what actually happens of course. - My assumptions are that adding a wider and taller rear tire will give me added grip in the rear and running a narrower front tire will give me the sharp handling I want.
I know our cars are predominantly FWD so staggering tires could be the worst possible idea as well... I have driven staggered FWD cars and it has always been a miserable experience. I was planning on purchasing a haldex orange controller before I even do the setup (next on my list actually, finally) - Not sure if this will make a difference in the handling of a staggered setup...
Options are:
OKAY with AWD I need to run equal rolling diameters (rolling radiusx2, right?) on all four corners so here are my choices... this is going to look ****ing sick from behind...
option 1: 6mm off
Front: 225/35/17 tire on a 17x7.5 wheel
Rear: 275/25/18 tire on a 18x10 wheel
option 2: 8mm off
Front: 215/40/17 tire on a 17x7 wheel
Rear: 275/25/18
option 3: 3mm off
Front: 215/45/17 (might be too much sidewall to achive optimal handling)
Rear:275/30/18
option 4: 4mm off
Front: 235/40/17 (more front grip, 17x8 wheel)
Rear: 275/30/18
Option 4 seems to be my best bet. 4mm off & sidewalls that are somewhat acceptable. Running 235 front tires will be nice too.
So who around here run's staggered setups? Either in size or ET please chime in! Photos are DEFINITELY appreciated!
Thanks : )


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Who runs a staggered setup!? (Village_Idiot)*

hmmm...why not wide in the front? I run 8.5 / 9.5 with 255/265 18's both 35 series...no problems at all. I can't even say I can not all the steering effect ppl claim happen. These have worked well for me, and from what i've heard, as long as the rolling Diameters are w/n 4% of each other, you'll be fine. To fit a 9 - 10 inch rear, you'll need a low ET, and to fit my 9.5, i run a 30mm...and they dont' poke


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

IMO any diff sizing with wheels ( like 17's in the front and 18s in the rear) is retarted on anything other then a big RWD car like a vette or viper or super car.
why not just get some wider rears with some wider tires ? also there are much easer/cheaper ways to get your car to handle tight and have sharp turn in, other then messing with all this tire stuff.
like i said just my opinon but i think its very strange on our cars or even really any fwd or awd car to have diff size wheels like 17f 18r or 18f 19r 

_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:31 PM 12-8-2008_


_Modified by jason bouchard at 2:45 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

oh snap... missed that part
_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_IMO any diff sizing with wheels ( like 17's in the front and 18s in the rear) is retarted on 

I agree, run same diameter wheels bro


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_IMO any diff sizing with wheels ( like 17's in the front and 18s in the rear) is retarted on anything other then a big RWD car like a vette or viper or super car.


2nd that.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (thenamescolby)*

also, to make this work you're forced to use some VERY weird tire sizes. I don't even know where you'll find them. 
if you do, you'll for surely be stuck with VERY limited options. 
most do either:
225 40 18 w/ a 255 35 18 rear, or
235 40 18 w/ a 265 35 18 rear


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (M this 1!)*

I run staggered fitment and have done since 2000








My current set up BBS LMs in 8.5 and 9.5 with 235 and 265 tires
My original set up
AEZ Simas X in 10" and 8" with 225 and 255 rubber








the set up works for me...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_I run staggered fitment and have done since 2000


yeah but he's running 17's on the front and 18's on the rear. not just wider on the rear


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

I've run em for about a year and a half. Honestly - I don't feel much difference in terms of additional understeer. I felt more difference in understeer going to more rear negative camber!


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Who runs a staggered setup!? (Village_Idiot)*









runnin 8.5 front 9.5 back 19's
no understeer problems, great grip
do viewers and yourself a favor and run the same size wheels (as in height) it is completely not neccesary to have 17's up front and 18's in the back. your all wheel drive it will threw all your $hit off let alone look weird. its an audi man, not a 1000 horse mustang


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the photos and responses/advice. Love the look!
No love for the 17/18 rake!








Yea I figured that wouldn't work out it was just an idea... So you guys recommend running 235/40/18 & 265/35/18 those sizes sound VERY attractive to me and I actually found a set of BMW wheels I really want that will fit these sizes perfectly... 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...l1116 

Concerned about a few things though...
I know for the BMW wheels I would have to use spacers - that's okay, I would just have to figure out the fitment I guess with the ET calculator and hope they don't rub. Might take a few tries.
Somebody commented that running a 10" rear wheel doesn't allow you to run as much negative camber. I have always run -2.4R & -1.5F to -1.7F dependent on how low I go up front. What is the camber limit in the rear running 10" wheels? Running less negative camber could be good for me giving the rear of the car more grip right? I've been considering playing with different camber settings. 
I feel as if I have a good amount of suspension work done but I'm just really unhappy with the weight distribution of our cars. I cannot get the rear to stick how I want it to and I'm seriously considering welding a 100 lbs.+ weight on the rear cross member to balance this thing out...



_Modified by Village_Idiot at 11:31 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*

18x8 and 18x11 staggard as f u c k yo



























_Modified by TTurboNegro at 6:58 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

staggered here:
18x8 18x10
RS_GTs


































_Modified by Morio at 7:48 PM 12-9-2008_


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

17x8 17x9


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Are those ASA 17x9 5x100 ?


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

19x8.5(225/35 F) 19x9.5(245/35 R)


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Are those ASA 17x9 5x100 ?

no, they are 5x120 with a 32mm adapter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Thanks, best lookin stag. 17 set up I've seen. TT is killer!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToxic* »_Thanks, best lookin stag. 17 set up I've seen. TT is killer!

thanks. just wait, i've got a lot in store for it! winter season is build season, baybay!


 






well kinda.
college + lame economy is holding me back.
shooting for gt2871r, new seats, coilovers/bags and some minor body work by july. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Who runs a staggered setup!? (DuBSPEED22)*



DuBSPEED22 said:


> Where did you get your rear apron from ??


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Who runs a staggered setup!? (Audiguy84)*

Thats OEM Votex


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_staggered here:
18x8 18x10
RS_GTs








_Modified by Morio at 7:48 PM 12-9-2008_

Fook, perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^yes thank you vette http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

old setup:
18x8 , 18x9.5


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (atrak)*

I like...whats the color? Aviator?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_










that looks great too, what wheels are those ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_
that looks great too, what wheels are those ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DPE S20 - custom spec. Brushed aluminum centers with clearcoat finish. They are for sale.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

TT people swap wheels more than any car people I've met...







I want a winter set, but I guess everyone else is ADD


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
DPE S20 - custom spec. Brushed aluminum centers with clearcoat finish. They are for sale.









ya very nicely done. . . i need wheels/tires but i can tell they are too rich for my blood : (


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_TT people swap wheels more than any car people I've met...







I want a winter set, but I guess everyone else is ADD









When I bought these - I didn't realize that i'd be doing track days 1-2 days a month. They are great wheels and tires and I don't really want to sell. However - they aren't suited for the track so I want some relatively nice 18's so that I can use them on the track when it rains.


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I like...whats the color? Aviator?

Thanks. Yes, it's Aviator.


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Qu!cks!lva)*

Hello Qu!cks!lva,
I wanted to receive your feedback on a purchase that I'm about to make:
I'm looking at porsche wheels:
Front:
18x8 48 offset with 30mm wheel adapter and 225.40.18 tires
Rear
18x10 60 offset with 25mm wheel adapter and 255.35.18 tires
I currently have stock '02TTQR -- not lowered.
Do you think this setup would look ok with flushed look?
Please advise,... thanks


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Who runs a staggered setup!? (Village_Idiot)*

More than one solution, "M Power This!" and myself had our wheels built with custom offsets front to rear but kept the rim width the same. Front 1.25" lip Rear 2.5" lip on 19"s








And my old car on 18's








M Power This!








The nice thing about this setup is that by keeping tire width the same it did not increase under-steer and we can still rotate tires


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^im starting to see more and more of these wings.. 
in that pic I would be so tempted to dump first and straight up rally style


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Thats why he runs Haldex Blue and limited Slip rear.....

































_Modified by chrg-in at 7:00 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

that is one hella hott wing where do i find that


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_Hello Qu!cks!lva,
I wanted to receive your feedback on a purchase that I'm about to make:
I'm looking at porsche wheels:
Front:
18x8 48 offset with 30mm wheel adapter and 225.40.18 tires
Rear
18x10 60 offset with 25mm wheel adapter and 255.35.18 tires
I currently have stock '02TTQR -- not lowered.
Do you think this setup would look ok with flushed look?
Please advise,... thanks


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (320hpBlackTT)*

DTM Autohaus:
http://www.dtmautohaus.com/


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bluehue0)*

HOnestly I dont know how it would look...
Bear in mind you have to run adapters so thats gonna push the rims out some...Plus if you do choose to lower in the future you wont be able to go too low...
One of the other folks who posted porsche rims on thier ride would be more informative than myself...
Marcus


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (bluehue0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluehue0* »_Hello Qu!cks!lva,
I wanted to receive your feedback on a purchase that I'm about to make:
I'm looking at porsche wheels:
Front:
18x8 48 offset with 30mm wheel adapter and 225.40.18 tires

Should put you about 2mm inside the fender lip

_Quote »_Rear
18x10 60 offset with 25mm wheel adapter and 255.35.18 tires
I currently have stock '02TTQR -- not lowered.
Do you think this setup would look ok with flushed look?
Please advise,... thanks

Should fit just about flush.
http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks Joe for replying to my question.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

235/35/19 front tires
275/30/19 rear tires


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

venmousracer where did you get those wheels? i love them. they look sick! can you pm me all the specs for the wheels/tires


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Who runs a staggered setup!? (Village_Idiot)*

How the hell did I miss a "staggered" thread?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Moro's totally rock the staggered setup the best. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------

